# Derelict farmhouse - Rothley, Leicestershire - 2008



## gaara (Jan 1, 2009)

This beautiful old place is so set back from the road and nature re-claimed that unless you know of it, you'd never know it was there. My Dad wanted to by the place once but the owner is unknown. It was so quiet inside apart from running water in the pitch black cellar.


----------



## Neosea (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice find, that pump looks interesting. Bet the house has an interesting history.


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 2, 2009)

My favourite kind of explore. 

There's some lovely old features in there. Nice one.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 2, 2009)

That's lovely, Gaara. Fabulous old range and I love the mexican wave of a roof on the outbuildings. 
Nice find.


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 3, 2009)

Really nice place that. It doesn't look too damp at all though with a few slates missing it soon will be!

I hope you manage to find the owners because it's a lovely house and needs saving.

Thanks for showing.


----------



## gaara (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks guys

When I took the pix it was a really galey day and I was sooo tempted to look in the cellar but thought better of it. It is surprisingly dry and not too frequently visited by unfavourables. I too hope it's saved, I pass it everyday on the way to work and always wonder what'll become of it. It means alot to me really, as I have recently moved to my area and had no idea if there were any places of dereliction about and then I found it.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 3, 2009)

cool, I like the old water pump


----------



## ashless (Jan 3, 2009)

Damn, just looking at that place gives me the chills! Scary stuff


----------



## Neosea (Jan 3, 2009)

ashless said:


> Damn, just looking at that place gives me the chills! Scary stuff



Gaaras' avatar gives me the chills...


----------



## gaara (Jan 3, 2009)

Neosea said:


> Gaaras' avatar gives me the chills...



'Tis not me, I assure you


----------



## Neosea (Jan 3, 2009)

gaara said:


> 'Tis not me, I assure you



Funny you should say that.....I didn't wonder


----------



## ricasso (Jan 3, 2009)

personally i think Gaara's avitar is well hot but perhaps i'm a bit odd like that , seriously though,lovely photos,i reckon those stairs have taken a hammering over the years, farmers hobnails perhaps?


----------



## gaara (Jan 4, 2009)

ricasso said:


> personally i think Gaara's avitar is well hot but perhaps i'm a bit odd like that


Yeah, he's hot alright

I too love the stairs, I bet they could tell some stories.


----------



## ricasso (Jan 4, 2009)

Damn it, thats a bloke is it,how embarrassed am i?


----------



## Neosea (Jan 4, 2009)

ricasso said:


> Damn it, thats a bloke is it,how embarrassed am i?


----------



## gaara (Jan 4, 2009)

ricasso said:


> Damn it, thats a bloke is it,how embarrassed am i?




Easily done, he is a guy but fan art often depicts him effeminately (trying to make you feel better)


----------



## squirrel (Feb 4, 2009)

*Luv to look*

Great looking old house, luv the way the ivy covers the whole chimney how though the roof has holes the building still stands.
Would luv to look around when i'm passing through sometime. Any pointers to the direction i should head.
Rothley is a big village and time and light will wait for no man.


----------

